# Ditra and Mosaic Tile



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

I am going to be installing a combination of 1"x2" and 1"x1" mosaic floor tiles in a pinwheel pattern on a bathroom remodel in a few weeks.

I was uncertain of if Ditra would be a suitable substrate, so I emailed Schluter support and received this:

_"The minimum tile size we recommend installing over Ditra is 2" by 2".The only thing I can think of is to build up about 1/4" of thinset above the DITRA and let that set before installing the tile. This may give enough support to use the tiles you have. Unfortunately, that would not be a warranted application. "_

Thoughts on this? 1/4" cbu? Current floor is 2x10 joists, spanning just under 8ft and 3/4" OSB with 5/8" t&g over top. Not worried about transition height. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ditra = :no:
NobleSeal =









1/4 CBU =









Your floor is plenty strong. CBU is fine but if you was some isolation, go with the NobleSeal...besides the Noble will also waterproof the floor. :thumbup:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, this is a 1/2 bath - no shower or tub - so waterproofing is secondary to having a proper sub-base to install on.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Thanks, this is a 1/2 bath - no shower or tub - so waterproofing is secondary to having a proper sub-base to install on.


NobleSeal will work just fine. Always nice to have the added security of waterproofing in a bathroom. What if the toilet overflows?

Either way, 1/4" will work. The NobleSeal is just that much better.

Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

No Ditra this time. Noble's CIS would be nice if you can find a small amount. Otherwise just use a CBU and if you want some waterproofing get a liquid membrane. But don't count on the floor being waterproof unless you build it like a shower floor, curb and all.

Jaz


----------

